
Oracle Product Manager Claims He Was Forced Out for Refusing to Sell Vaporware - mtsx
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/04/oracle_product_manager_lawsuit/
======
micheljansen
I know someone who was fired from Oracle for exactly the same reason and he
wears it as a badge of honour. It’s literally on his CV and of course it’s the
first thing everyone asks about during interviews.

------
notlukesky
Most software is never 100% feature ready for complex implementations. Many
new features are added to the roadmap because of customer requirements.
Customers can also impose penalties on features that are not delivered on time
or ever including non-payment or a multiple of economic damages.

This of course does not necessarily mean that Oracle was not practicing
vaporware, but it seems unlikely.

A smart/wise customer would avoid Oracle in the first place.

[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-avoid-getting-
su...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-avoid-getting-sued-in-your-
oracle-to-the-cloud-migration/)

[https://www.theinformation.com/articles/oracles-
aggressive-s...](https://www.theinformation.com/articles/oracles-aggressive-
sales-tactics-are-backfiring-with-customers)

This is a comment from the original article:

It pains me to say this but it doesn't sound like a big issue here, more like
they put a Project manager in a Sales/Account management role with inevitable
consequences. If I must be fair to Oracle (must I?) it sounds like he was
asked to project manage/account manage customers according to a Roadmap -
doesn't sound too unreasonable to me. Most software companies would go
bankrupt if they were asked to deliver something that is feature complete on
day 1. Now if he was asked to promise delivery of software that he knew 100%
would never be delivered as opposed to features that were just moving up and
down a prioritised product roadmap - thats a different issue.

-

------
bromonkey
Good, Oracle lies about their products all the time. They did it to my company
when we bought software licenses and I'm sure they do it to others.

------
pram
Oracle does this all the time. I was there during the Oregon obamacare
exchange fiasco. They had teams scrambling to make it actually work long after
it was supposed to be online. It never worked period!

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_Oregon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_Oregon)

------
supercanuck
happens far too often: Fake it till you make it is fraud at a level that
scales

